# First woodstove fires have funny smell



## Gark (Oct 11, 2006)

Every season, the first few burns with the indoor woodstove causes a wierd odor through the house and then it stops. It's definitely not wood combustion smell- more (metallic). We clean (vacuum, dust and wipe) all parts of the stove, stovepipe and surround before first fire but still get that smell. The inner surfaces of the flue and pipe are thoroughly brushed and vacuumed beforehand. Used to get same (metallic) smell first burns from a drip-type fuel oil furnace too, then it stopped smelling funky after 2-3 fires. 
1. Is this normal?
2. What causes this?
3. How to avoid the smell?
We have a Fisher (first generation, inefficient, sherman-tank iron) stove that vents rearward to a short 8" dia. pipe into clay-lined vertical chimney flue with excellent draft. The new fire smell doesn't worry us, but what causes it? Thanks for your ideas.


----------



## olyman (Oct 11, 2006)

normal--yes--with four diff brands of wood burners--and a fuel oil furnace--and high eff gas furnace--hurt anything--no---wondered the same myself----


----------



## CaseyForrest (Oct 11, 2006)

We get the same thing with our furnace.


----------



## PA. Woodsman (Oct 11, 2006)

I get something similiar to that every once in awhile. Sometimes, I get the fairly strong odor of a metallic-smoky smell when I light the stove; could even be in the middle of Winter, and I was told that it had to do with poor draft problems; sometimes the draft is great, other times the draft is restricted. Once the pipe reaches a certain temperature it disappears. Harmful? no..bothersome? Yes! And believe me, I don't have a leak where smoke comes out of-I've checked and re-checked it dozens of times. Perhaps it's because the draft is stronger in cold weather and weaker in milder weather like now? Hope this helps-good luck!


----------



## Gark (Oct 11, 2006)

Sounds like we should fire it up a few times while still a little warm out so's to open the doors and windows to get the smell out.


----------



## olyman (Oct 11, 2006)

gark--mine aint THAT bad--just diff--no need to open windows---


----------



## Gark (Oct 11, 2006)

Heheh, oly-
Well, maybe driving my family outa the house for a coupla days aint such a bad idea after all...


----------



## kawcrasher (Oct 11, 2006)

I have the same thing, both with the stove and 99% eff. gas heater. I believe it is dust, as it much worse if you don't clean them before firing them up the first time.


----------



## bassman (Oct 12, 2006)

you are burning off the dust bunnies my friend.
It is also the smell of saving cash .
the smell of living well .
i like it ... my wife makes me do the first burn when she is gone.
shayne


----------



## turnkey4099 (Oct 12, 2006)

bassman said:


> you are burning off the dust bunnies my friend.
> It is also the smell of saving cash .
> the smell of living well .
> i like it ... my wife makes me do the first burn when she is gone.
> shayne



Yep. Not all that bad a smell. At least nothing like the one you get firing up a new stove the first time. 

Harry K


----------



## NYH1 (Oct 12, 2006)

I get a smell from my wood stove and furnace (95% jobber) the first time I use them each season. I asked my friend about it who does HVAC work and he said it was normal. It's just dust burning off. Mine doesn't smell to bad though. I don't have to open any windows or anything like that!


----------



## hautions11 (Oct 12, 2006)

*Smell*

I get it too. From both the wood and gas furnace. Dust burning off is the answer I got as well. It is just another pleasant Fall smell like burning leaves!


----------



## manual (Oct 13, 2006)

We get that smell too. Only once. now that the wood burner is lit. we don't stop feeding it wood untill April.


----------



## FJH (Oct 14, 2006)

Yup I agree dust!
I get the same smell from the E furnace (if it gets turned on by accident!)


----------

